# Rhom, But What Region?



## Rob Banks (Jun 19, 2017)

Had him for 9 months now.. Anyone have any idea where he's from?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Not unless you post pics, and even then it will be almost impossible to figure out...

your best bet is the importer that caught it.


----------

